# Headset



## Seikusa (3. Dezember 2004)

was würdet ihr empfehlen
 Das Sharkoon Majestic 5.1 oder das Speedlink Medusa 5.1
 Da beim Sharkoon eine externe 5.1 Soundkarte dabei ist tendiere ich zum Sharkoon.


----------



## Radhad (3. Dezember 2004)

Links wären nicht schlecht.


----------



## Seikusa (7. Dezember 2004)

speedlink medusa 5.1 http://www.speedlink.de/prod.php?lang=de&sys_id=8&pb_id=8&prod_num=SL-8790
 sharkoon majestic 5.1
http://www.sharkoon.de/gerhtml/multimedia.htm#majestic


----------



## kietzenkalle (9. Dezember 2004)

Hallo.
Kommt doch an wofür du es brauchst. Hast du keine 5.1 Soundkarte, dann brauchst du eins von Sharkoon. Hast du schon eine, brauchst du ja nicht noch eine externe. Ich hab keine am Laptop, deswegen werd ich mir auch eins von Sharkoon holen, welches von beiden weiß ich noch nicht. Der Support hat übrigens gesagt, dass das Dynamic nur 10€ teurer ist, weil WinDVD dabei ist, sonst sind beide eigentlich gleich außer vom Aussehen. Grüße


----------



## bad_businessman (21. Dezember 2004)

Ich hab ein Icemat "Siberia"!
  Ich bin mit ihn sehr zufrieden genau das was man fur gaming braucht!


----------

